# TSG57: This Show Went Down The Toilet



## TechGuyTV (Dec 15, 2011)

_We avoiding traffic jams, watch DNS Changer shut down, watch as Google Nexus 7 is released, and count IP devices.
_

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the fifty seventh episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Links in order of appearance:*

Greenway Wants To Put An End To Traffic Jams
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/07/team-greenway/

DNS Changer Virus
http://www.dcwg.org/
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2587...o_knock_thousands_off_internet_on_monday.html

Google Nexus 7
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/05/t...e-of-the-art.html?pagewanted=2&ref=technology

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

